# I'll just have Water Please, and No, I'm not cheap



## wisconfa (Feb 7, 2006)

My gf and I go out alot. In an attempt to save a couple bucks (and maybe put that money towards dessert), we decided to just ask for water the last few times we went out to dinner. OMG, what a mistake! Our favorite places where we usually get great service treated us like the "cheapskates from hell". I've always left a +10% tip.

Just wondering if anyone had a similar experience??


----------



## Tina (Feb 7, 2006)

Never a problem. I always ask for water, as I don't drink soda, except for the occaional diet soda, with splenda, not diet coke or pepsi, as they usually have in restaurants. I think I'd complain if it's a clear-cut issue of you ordering water.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, I always get water with my meal, and so do a lot of other people I know. I don't do it to save money at all though, it's because I'd rather have water than most other drinks available. 

I've never had a problem with service because of it. It seems to me that more and more people drink water almost exclusively, so I don't really get why anyone would think that was a problem at all.... weird!

As for tip, I never leave less than 18% unless the service is pretty bad, and if the service is good, they more often than not get something over 20%. But for all I know that's unheard of in Wisconsin, it's pretty standard here in the northeast.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2006)

Same as the above. I get water (sometimes with a lemon in it) and have had great service. Bad service happens, but it could be a whole 'nother set of circumstances that caused it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 7, 2006)

I almost always only get water and never noticed a negative reaction from the service staff. 

I usually tip 20%, but if service had flaws it might be closer to 15%. Never lower than 15% unless something was seriously wrong with the service. I think that's pretty much the standard in the northeast.

ETA: (oops, AnnMarie just said that. LOL)


----------



## jamie (Feb 7, 2006)

I was out with friends this evening and 4 of the 5 of us got water. We had a wonderful, attentive waiter and I find that is odd for the place where we were. Most of my friends drink water, but I haven't really noticed a service problem. 

That is so odd. Wonder if it is regional at all?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 7, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I almost always only get water and never noticed a negative reaction from the service staff.
> 
> I usually tip 20%, but if service had flaws it might be closer to 15%. Never lower than 15% unless something was seriously wrong with the service. I think that's pretty much the standard in the northeast.
> 
> ETA: (oops, AnnMarie just said that. LOL)



Heee hee... great minds think alike lady.  

I'm assuming it's regional. I know if I was leaving around 10% anywhere up here and returning, it wouldn't be long before I'd be eatin' sneeze-burgers.


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2006)

When I was in the midwest, 15% was good (but never, ever did you drop below that. Drop below it w/o reason, and you can be sure you'll be getting pubic hair and toenail clippings as toppings on your pizza). 

As AM said, in the NE, it's closer to 20%. Someone had to explain that to me when I moved here--I was tipping cheaply again and again and didn't know it.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Drop below it w/o reason, and you can be sure you'll be getting pubic hair and toenail clippings as toppings on your pizza).



As long as they remember to not put anchovies on the pizza...


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> When I was in the midwest, 15% was good (but never, ever did you drop below that. Drop below it w/o reason, and you can be sure you'll be getting pubic hair and toenail clippings as toppings on your pizza).
> 
> As AM said, in the NE, it's closer to 20%. Someone had to explain that to me when I moved here--I was tipping cheaply again and again and didn't know it.



Man, makes me want to go find a good food joint to frequent in the midwest. I can walk in like "hey-big-spender!" and get some excellent service and grub!!  LOL


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 8, 2006)

10% is pretty crappy. 15% is the norm here in the southeast. I tend to tip over 20% too. As for bad service, lots of reasons. Were they busy? Understaffed? Dealing with other haughty customers?

I don't waitress, but I can tell you working in public service is tiresome. It's very hard to give everyone your total focus. Don't take it too personally.


----------



## Mini (Feb 8, 2006)

I've never given someone lousy service just because they've ordered water, and I've never received poor service for the same. Maybe you just caught 'em on a bad day?


----------



## Emma (Feb 8, 2006)

The places I go normally provide a jug of iced water on the table. But I normally have a drink while we're waited to be seated (lol just orange juice, I dont' drink alcohol while out to dinner)


----------



## MLadyJ (Feb 8, 2006)

I am in a middle area and right outside of a small town. For us to tip only 10 % would mean the service was really lacking. Here a standard tip is 15 % and more if the service is really outstanding. I too have never had any problem with only ordering water...


----------



## missaf (Feb 8, 2006)

I always ask for water with lemon, and rarely get the lemon until I ask a second time. I don't ask anymore for fear of pubic hair in my food. I do however reflect the fact I had a simple request that wasn't answered for in my tip and to the cashier. Most of the time, if they keep forgetting my lemon, they mess up alot of other things, too.

That being said, I tip a normal 18-20%. If the wait staff is considerate to my son, (like cutting the heels off his bread, bringing him extra crayons or speaking directly to him when he orders for himself, making fun shapes with his food on the plate), I'll tip up to 30%.


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2006)

missaf said:


> If the wait staff is considerate to my son, (like cutting the heels off his bread, bringing him extra crayons or speaking directly to him when he orders for himself, making fun shapes with his food on the plate), I'll tip up to 30%.




I'd just like to point out that Missa's son is 28 years old.


----------



## missaf (Feb 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'd just like to point out that Missa's son is 28 years old.



Is not! He's 5! Okay, he's 5 going on 28 he's so damn smart.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 8, 2006)

I would say, the reason for the behavior was the past tips not the fact that you ordered water. 

Ive actually been a waitress in the past and I would NEVER ever tip under 18%. and like the other fine ladies have said usually more like 20%. I mean thats all these people work for. otherwise its 2.13 per hour. 

Stick with the water and rethink your tip I'm sure the service will change.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> When I was in the midwest, 15% was good (but never, ever did you drop below that. Drop below it w/o reason, and you can be sure you'll be getting pubic hair and toenail clippings as toppings on your pizza).
> 
> As AM said, in the NE, it's closer to 20%. Someone had to explain that to me when I moved here--I was tipping cheaply again and again and didn't know it.



I guess it depends on where in the Midwest. I live in Chicago and I never ever tip below 20%...Cheap tips just aren't the thing to do in my neighborhood. Though, if you move out of the city, the dining experience is quite different.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 8, 2006)

wow i would not eat at a place if i got bad attitude for asking for water. I am a wateraholic and drink quite a bit while i'm eating. (especially at a spicy indian meal) I dont like sweet stuff like soda with my food. I'll occasionally get an iced tea but water is my usual drink. and yeah, it saves like nearly $3 off the bill!

As for tipping, i usually go between 15 and 20% depends on how much money i have on me and the service.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Feb 10, 2006)

First off, I start at 15%. (Sorry, I come from California.)

I drink water only, as the rest of the crew seems to do, but I have a simple pet peeve: NO LEMON in my water. If the waiter/waitress brings me lemon in my water, I deduct a percent. Yeah, it's petty and trivial, but so was my request.

If they (the WAITER/WAITRESS -- NOT THE KITCHEN!!) accommodate all my petty regulations, then I usually boost it to 20%. The biggest thing I take into consideration is that, if some major screw-up has taken place, I want to see the waiter/waitress's ticket before leaving the tip. My main reason? I want to know who f***ed up before I decide how much tip to leave.

Though, in the course of the thread, almost 80% of the people I know drink just icewater at restaurants here in Virginia Beach, so it doesn't seem to be a problem.....

--B.


----------



## Krazykhat (Feb 10, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I would say, the reason for the behavior was the past tips not the fact that you ordered water.
> 
> ...otherwise its 2.13 per hour.
> 
> Stick with the water and rethink your tip I'm sure the service will change.



Sorry man, not to beat a dead horse into the ground,but she's right. Waiters get paid shit and they depend on tips as their income. Sometimes there are good times when they are making bank, but then there are other times when they don't, and it all has to even out. 10% is a kick in the nuts. :shocked:


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2006)

TaciturnBadger said:


> I drink water only, as the rest of the crew seems to do, but I have a simple pet peeve: NO LEMON in my water.



Can I get a hell yeah??? Get that out of my freakin' water!!! I can't STAND water with lemon, bleck. Tastes like watered down Pledge or Mr. Clean. If I neglect to mention it, then obviously I don't get mad. 

There are a few places that I've asked for no lemon in my water, and they bring it to me... but there's a catch. The water they serve to patrons is in jugs already, with a bunch of lemons... brewing, if you will. So they bring me a glass with no "lemon" in it, but screw me just the same! LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

You could get around that by asking for a pitcher of water...


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> You could get around that by asking for a pitcher of water...



_"Check out the big brain on Brad."_

I'll have to do that sometime.  Plus then I won't be waterless while I'm eating and wondering when they're coming back to refill me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm having deja vu. I was about to reply with something about how I ask for two Diet Cokes if its busy just so I'll have my refill already... but didn't I post that already.. somehwere... so you posted it and I read it...


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm having deja vu. I was about to reply with something about how I ask for two Diet Cokes if its busy just so I'll have my refill already... but didn't I post that already.. somehwere... so you posted it and I read it...



Yeah, because I posted a rant about the drinks not getting refilled... I remember all of this. Was it the restaurant pet peeves thread??

*goes to look*

It think it was: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1926&highlight=peeves


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

And then there's Vu Ja-De.. the feeling you get when you've never been here before.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm voting with those saying that the beverage of choice is not the problem.
A 10% tip is telling the waitstaff something and it's not complimentary.

Even here in the midwest i think you should be ready to tip at least 20% if the service is righteous. 
And i'm a devout cheapskate.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

my corporate expense policy is 15% :shocked: I usually pick up the additional 5% when I have business dinners, policy or not I have to live here


----------



## mejix (Feb 11, 2006)

of course if you are really, really, really annoyed at the service you just leave 1 cent tip. leaving nothing always can be interpreted as "they forgot". personally i prefer to just go to the manager. 

i would be a disaster as a waiter. "you asked for something didn't you? what was it?"


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 11, 2006)

mejix said:


> i would be a disaster as a waiter. "you asked for something didn't you? what was it?"



I laughed out loud!! That would be ME too!! LOL


----------



## Jes (Feb 11, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> I'm voting with those saying that the beverage of choice is not the problem.
> A 10% tip is telling the waitstaff something and it's not complimentary.
> 
> Even here in the midwest i think you should be ready to tip at least 20% if the service is righteous.
> And i'm a devout cheapskate.



awww, words to live by, egbie.
I had to learn this one the hard way. all of my pals really did think i was a tacky mofo when I was counting pennies. I've learned it's just not worth it to be so, so cheap as I was (not saying anything about anyone but myself). Sure, if you order surf and turf, and I have the salad, I'm not splitting the bill 50/50, but if you got a drink, and I didn't, I'll still make the 50/50 offer. You preserve friendships that way, and look like a CHARMER, and it only costs you a few dollars. You can't BUY that kind of big-naturedness (is that a word)?

now that i've been 'artsy' for awhile (going to a pottery studio for a few years, making and teaching jewelry stuff, selling it), I meet a lot of waiters/caterers. We, as a group, treat these people really badly. I'm glad I have a job where I can sit all day and get good benefits. It's worth a few bucks.


----------



## wtchmel (Feb 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> I've never given someone lousy service just because they've ordered water, and I've never received poor service for the same. Maybe you just caught 'em on a bad day?


 

Here here, Maybe it's the location? I don't know, here in california(bay area) I would say over 40% of my customers order only water, usually with lemon, and it can be even higher then that in the summer.
(personally, I usually only order water or wine  )


----------



## moonvine (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't think I've ever ordered only water. I order diet Coke, and if they have diet Pepsi *gag*, then I get iced tea - unsweetened of course.


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 13, 2006)

Count me in as a member of the water w/lemon brigade! I almost never order anything else. I'm not a coffee lover by any means, and while I adore iced tea, it's usually served in huge glasses that I cannot possibly finish. And no one ever seems to offer a small iced tea! It's such a waste that I tend to stick with the ice water. 

So far anyone who has waited on me has always been very sweet about my request....and I don't think I'd be terribly pleasant if they weren't!


----------



## jamie (Feb 13, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> I adore iced tea, it's usually served in huge glasses that I cannot possibly finish. And no one ever seems to offer a small iced tea! It's such a waste that I tend to stick with the ice water.



Oh Carol, can I just say I so wish I had your problem. I have to resist the urge to ask the waiter for a pitcher and a straw. I am always thirsty at meal time and often out drink the waitstaff. Good thing I am sticking to water.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 13, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Heee hee... great minds think alike lady.
> 
> I'm assuming it's regional. I know if I was leaving around 10% anywhere up here and returning, it wouldn't be long before I'd be eatin' sneeze-burgers.



I never waited on tables, but what are waiters and waitresses paid per hour? I think it's below minimum and they rely on tips--at least up here in the northeast. I may be wrong. But if I really like a waitress and the service is good she'll get 20-25%. Especially, if she refills my soda glass or coffee cup. Not all place do. If the food is lousy, then she still gets 20% but I won't return. Crummy food isn't her fault, she didn't cook it.


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 13, 2006)

jamie said:


> Oh Carol, can I just say I so wish I had your problem. I have to resist the urge to ask the waiter for a pitcher and a straw. I am always thirsty at meal time and often out drink the waitstaff. Good thing I am sticking to water.



Well, Jamie, the truth here is called a weak bladder! I COULD finish the big glass, and when I'm home I definitely DO, but when I'm out, it's just too far away from the restroom to take those chances. Now I have given you a little TMI, yes??


----------



## RedHead (Feb 15, 2006)

Even up here in the Great North...tip under 15% and I wouldn't advise eating there again.

I am a former waitress; so I tip very well. My husband on the other hand is cheap when it comes to tips....I told him I would never have gone out with him when I was a waitress because he's so cheap.

I now handle all gratuities at restrautns.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 15, 2006)

I only drink water with food too, WITHOUT lemon (yuck -- if it had even been stored with lemons I'd be able to tell and not able to drink it) and I never get enough of it at restaurants. I ask for a large water (sometimes water is served in a smaller glass than other beverages for some reason), with no lemon, and tell them right away I like to drink a lot of water and will need at least several refills. I hadn't thought of asking for a pitcher; that's a good idea. I can't eat another bite if I'm out of water. At home my drinking glass holds a liter, which works when I'm not eating but with a large meal I bring a gallon of water to the table too for refills. I keep four gallons chilling in the refrigerator, and drink a couple most days. Then I'm afraid they might do something to my food, thinking I'm wanting all this water just to be a pain. Between the water issues, nobody knowing how to make my favorite meals like I do, in the portions I want, added expense, dealing with kids, tobacco smoke and other annoyances mentioned in the restaurant pet peeves thread, I'll just stay home and eat. :eat1:


----------



## moonvine (Feb 15, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> I never waited on tables, but what are waiters and waitresses paid per hour? I think it's below minimum and they rely on tips--at least up here in the northeast.



Last I heard it was something like $2.10 per hour. This may be outdated.


----------



## missaf (Feb 15, 2006)

I had a friend tell me ( she's a waitress) that it angers her that people tip 15-18% when they use their credit cards, which she has to report, when she can skim some off the top of her tips when paid in cash... I try to pay in cash now, just to be on the safe side of helpful, I guess.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

missaf said:


> I had a friend tell me ( she's a waitress) that it angers her that people tip 15-18% when they use their credit cards, which she has to report, when she can skim some off the top of her tips when paid in cash... I try to pay in cash now, just to be on the safe side of helpful, I guess.



Interesting. I always tip 20% if the tip goes on a card (unless it's some horrendous service), it's just easier for me to figure. I guess I'm sorry if it bugs the staff, but if that's how I was planning on paying, not too much I can do about it. 

However, often I put the bill on the card and I leave the tip on it's own in cash. So I guess, if I have the ability to do it, that solves the problem for the server.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 16, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Last I heard it was something like $2.10 per hour. This may be outdated.



It's $2.13. Not much...


----------



## Missy9579 (Feb 16, 2006)

I worked at a Friendlys restaurant in Rhode Isalnce about 8 years ago,,,I made $2.87 an hour....often times I worked a 5-11pm shift (thsi was a second job to make ends meat) and so many nights I didnt even make enough in tips to cover teh cost of a babysitter, which was $40 a night. I think tipping was much less back then, and being its not a super expensive restaurant, the bills were not that large. After a bit of this,. I just gave up, it was NOT worth it for me,

Just a funny side note, as an employee, you got a weekly "chow" you put all the food you ate on your chow and you got it for half price...because i only worked a few nights a week, and made so little, and ate a lot, many times i would get a paycheck for like $3, and several times I actually had to pay THEM lol,,,,all in all it was NOT a profitable job for me


----------



## missaf (Feb 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's $2.13. Not much...



Is that a minimum rate for wait help? I mean can and do restaurants pay more hourly for better staff?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 19, 2006)

missaf said:


> Is that a minimum rate for wait help? I mean can and do restaurants pay more hourly for better staff?



Yep, that's minimum wage for waitstaff. You can get better, but in my town, NO ONE pays more than minimum. It's awful.


----------



## Mini (Feb 19, 2006)

Unless you're blowing the manager you're not going to be making more than minimum wage as a waiter.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> Unless you're blowing the manager you're not going to be making more than minimum wage as a waiter.


 
Dare I ask what you're making? :shocked:


----------



## wtchmel (Feb 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Dare I ask what you're making? :shocked:


 

LOL<LOL Here in california, we pay our servers minimum, which the good ol' 6.75 per hour. You can actually make a good living wating tables at the right place, working full time.

on a side note, I just watched the movie "waiting" and the penis showing thing is obviously fake, yet the "don't fuck with someone who handles your food" can be right on the money. (i've never done anything gross to anyones food, but I can tell some scary stories about those who have!)


----------



## Mini (Feb 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Dare I ask what you're making? :shocked:



Minimum wage. My boss is hideous.


----------



## Cat (Feb 21, 2006)

I always tip 20% unless the service is bad, then 10%. If it's super, super bad, they get a penny 'cuz at that point they need to KNOW that it's them rating the bad tip and not just me being stingy. 

For those of you doing 18%, how the heck do you figure that on the fly? I can do 10 and 20 percent easily in my head...and even 15% is pretty much a no-brainer, but c'mon...18%??


----------



## missaf (Feb 21, 2006)

My phone has a tip calculator, cuz I'm lazy I use it 

When I lived in the North East tho, I just double the 8.5% eating out tax and called it even.


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 21, 2006)

I tip generally 15 - 20%, sometimes more, depending on the service, type of restaurant, etc. 

Here's a question....what do you all tip the pizza delivery guy? same?


----------



## Mini (Feb 21, 2006)

I generally tip pizza delivery dudes 3-4 bucks. Seems to keep 'em happy.


----------



## missaf (Feb 21, 2006)

This week I tipped the pizza dude 5 bucks and a pen-- since the week before I stole his pen when signing for my order with my credit card, lol.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 21, 2006)

Cat said:


> I always tip 20% unless the service is bad, then 10%. If it's super, super bad, they get a penny 'cuz at that point they need to KNOW that it's them rating the bad tip and not just me being stingy.
> 
> For those of you doing 18%, how the heck do you figure that on the fly? I can do 10 and 20 percent easily in my head...and even 15% is pretty much a no-brainer, but c'mon...18%??




If I know 10 percent is say.... 7 bucks, then I know 3 percent of that is around 2.50... I do it that way. But I rarely sit there and figure out how to leave 18%, it's more like... 20 would be "this much" and I'm about a buck shy of that, so they're getting about 18-19%, or they're getting 22% because I'm 2 dollars high and I don't feel like waiting for change, etc.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 21, 2006)

lypeaches said:


> I tip generally 15 - 20%, sometimes more, depending on the service, type of restaurant, etc.
> 
> Here's a question....what do you all tip the pizza delivery guy? same?



Yeah, pizza/delivery guy gets 3-4 bucks for 1-2 pies/1 bag of Chinese. If he was bringing a bunch (for a party or something) I'd give him more, maybe 10 dollars or something. If the bill is $15-16 and I have a $20, he gets whatever is left.


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi,

all this talk of 20% tips is making my head spin! Here in the UK it's much more likely to be around 10%, with maybe a bit more for especially good service and less (or even zero) for bad service.

Now that said, the minimum wage over here is £5.05 per hour (Around $8.82) but even so - if any UK waiting staff read this board theres going to be a mass exodus! Lol

Love to all
Tracey


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 22, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hi,
> 
> all this talk of 20% tips is making my head spin! Here in the UK it's much more likely to be around 10%, with maybe a bit more for especially good service and less (or even zero) for bad service.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to know I'd be a popular patron!!  And since I'm used to doing it anyway, I doubt I'd change it up while visiting. 

 (Nice to see you here!! )


----------



## Cynthia (Mar 4, 2006)

wtchmel said:


> ... (i've never done anything gross to anyones food, but I can tell some scary stories about those who have!)



As somebody who eats in restaurants way too often, I must be a masochist for saying this, but ... c'mon, tell us the scary stories. :eat1:


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Mar 8, 2006)

hehe my boyfriend and I ordered a pizza recently and well..he is kinda clueless..

for some reason the idea of a tip didnt cross his mind untill I yelled at him after the door closed about how rude he was. 

the pizza was like 14.76 and he said keep the change out of 15..

:shocked:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm a great tipper..lol..I have a fav restaurant with a favorite hot waiter..he's gets 50% all the time..GOD..I love him  Of course the service is awesome and he smiles when he sees me coming..I'm probably paying for preschool or something..knowing my luck  

I have been known not to leave a tip..but the service was completely awful and after numerous attempts to make it right with the server..I finally said screw it.

Usually..I tip 20-25%. But like I said..I have my fav spots with my fav servers and they love me


----------



## MoColenpear (Mar 12, 2006)

First let me say going out to eat is more of a treat. Maybe three or four times a year, tops. But being in the service industry, getting a tip is an unexpected, but nice happenstance. I think the food industry pay system is screwed, where your considered a cheap skate for not falling in line of tipping regardless of service level. Good service, gets two things; repeat business and a acknowledgement ie tip. But substandard work or service does not. I don't know maybe I'm just......mcpear


----------

